
DataLossDB - a research project aimed at documenting data loss incidents - LiveTheDream
http://datalossdb.org/
======
ChrisArchitect
so this is really about breaches and 'attacks' -- data loss seems like a vague
term to describe. We're not talking about a bunch of crashed hard drives here

